# .htaccess-Weiterleitung (Domainframeweiterleitung)



## DiDiJo (20. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab nen seltsmes Problem mit meinem IE. Ich habe eine Seite mit Userbereich. Loggt man sich ein hat man erst Zugriff darauf, logisch.  Wenn ich die Seite über die normale Domain aufrufe funktionert alles problemlos in allen Browsern.

Wenn ich nun die Domain über die URL des Kunden aufrufe (der hat sich so ne Domain(Frame)Weiterleitung eingerichtet) hab ich aber irgendwie Probleme in den IEs. Ich kann mich problemlos anmelden und kriege auch die Meldung "hallo Userxyz, sie haben sich erfolgreich angemeldet", wobei der Username eine gefüllte $_SESSION Variable ist. Wenn ich jetzt mich durch die Seite navigiere, fliege ich sofort aus der Session. Im FF hab ich das Problem nicht .. egal welche Domain ich nutze.

Da ich den Fehler nicht finde habe ich mir gedacht, ich könnte das ganze mit einer .htaccess Weiterleitung lösen und leite automatisch von der Kunden URL auf die richtige Domain die ehh viel mehr Energie hat.

Jetzt die Frage: Kann ikch sowas überhaupt machen? Die Kunden-Domain liegt ja gar nicht bei uns auf dem Server. Und wenn ich das machen kann; wie mache ich das.

Folgendes hat nämlich noch nicht funktioniert:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^KUNDEN-DOMAIN\.de$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://ORIGINAL-DOMAIN/$1 [L,R=301]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.KUNDEN-DOMAIN\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://ORIGINAL-DOMAIN/$1 [R=301,L]
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2010)

Moin,

hast du in den Problem-IEs mal die Cookie-Einstellungen gecheckt?
Evtl. sind dort Cookies aus, was zur Folge hätte, dass die Session verloren geht, da du sie auch nicht über URL aufrecht erhältst.


----------



## DiDiJo (20. April 2010)

alter du bisset ...

einfach mal die erweiterten Cookieeinstellungen überprüft ... et voila .... meine Session bleibt bestehen.


Die Frage mit der .htaccess Weiterleitung bleibt aber weiterhin ... komm ich irgendwie aus dieser Frameweiterleitung wieder raus?


----------

